# Hey from Northern Pennsylvania!



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Your horses are AMAZINGLY beautiful!!

Welcome to the forum!

Hopefully you will adjust well and have fun posting!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey, FatSpottedAppy! Glad you found your way over here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------

